
50 life lessons of an ordinary guy - shekhargulati
https://medium.com/@shekhargulati/50-life-lessons-of-an-ordinary-guy-c80680b39554#.rz4ecxfxp
======
a3n
> Failure is not an option.

... it's an inevitability.

